

US Justice Dept opens IBM antitrust probe - paulreiners
http://www.reuters.com/article/marketsNews/idUSN0749558220091008

======
electromagnetic
I always find it ironic that companies choose actions determined to against
the public interest instead of solid business practices.

Out competing your smaller opponents is far different than undercutting them.
Apple is essentially safe from an antitrust in commercial computers, because
essentially every tom, dick and harry can open up a computer store and charge
_less_ than Apple for an adequate computer. However people choose to purchase
Apple products not because there's no alternative (ironically Apple is
commonly seen _as_ the alternative in computing) but because it's regarded as
a better choice.

IBM and other computer manufacturers wouldn't get themselves into trouble if
they would just make computers and mainframes that people _wanted_. However,
they go the grey route and make sure they're the computer people can afford by
undercutting prices and selling in bulk while they have a monopoly of the
market.

